# Java Servlet was Requests abfängt!



## Robson (12. Jul 2004)

Erstmal Hallo   
Ich bin neu hier. Wenn ich mich Kurz vorstellen darf:
Ich habe grade meine Fachinformatiker Ausbildung Abgeschlossen und arbeite jetzt als Organisation Programmierer für SAP Komponenten.

Eins meine neuen themen sind jetzt Java Servlets, dabei hab ich aber ein paar Startschwierigkeiten.
Ich muss ein Servlet entwickeln was die URL eines Requests abfängt und dort eine Überprüfung einbauen.
Die überprüfung ist nicht das Problem aber wie fange ich den Request ab und lese das XML File aus?

Dazu brauche ich jezt ein wenig Hilfe... über Tipps oder Dokumentationen zu dem thema wäre ich sehr Dankbar  :wink:


----------



## meez (12. Jul 2004)

String url = request.getRequestURL();  ???


----------



## Guest (14. Jul 2004)

getRequestUrl() kennt der bei mir gar nicht


----------



## meez (14. Jul 2004)

Dann hast du eine unsaubere Implementation der J2EE (Oder eine sehr alte Version)....


----------

